# having problems with pkg update



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi
 I am having problems using the pkg update. Some of the installed  don't work properly now, Like Libreoffice , gimp, a few others. No Handbook  referral please. Does pkg create an error log? Do I need to reinstall freebsd?   The USB thumb drives have never worked properly in  6 months of using Freebsd.  I have ordered the Aboulute Freebsd 3ed. Any ideas to fix this are welcome.


Thanks


----------



## trev (Oct 27, 2018)

. Which version of FreeBSD?
. Define "don't work properly"
. "No Handbook referral please" - if the solution is in the handbook what is your objection?


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi
I am using Freebsd 11.2  p3.  A program like LibreOffice does not start when I  start it under  Gnome 3.28.2.  Gimp does not run either, or Firefox does not start. Following the instructions on the handbook, the USB drive does not allow me to access the files on the thumb drive. I can not look at or access any files on the USB Thumb drive.The handbook was zero help in getting a 2nd internal hard drive installed where I can put and remove files onto the newly installed  hard drive. 
It has been 6 months using Freebsd.


----------



## trev (Oct 28, 2018)

mrredeyeflight said:


> A program like LibreOffice does not start when I start it under Gnome 3.28.2. Gimp does not run either, or Firefox does not start.



What are the error messages? If Gnome hides them, you may need to start the programs from an xterm to see what the problem might be.

I'd suggest you start a separate thread for your USB disk issue, given the title of this thread refers to `pkg` issues.


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Nov 2, 2018)

Thats really strange, how much effort it is to use a USB thumb drive on a 25 year old Freebsd operating system. The USB thumb drive and the USB external Hard drive, at least on freebsd, is the most useable USB external storage system, I have ever used.
Thanks anyway I guess?


----------

